# emotions - were you affected?



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

I am wondering how many of you were greatly affected by emotions before you leveled out on medication. I feel like my grip on my emotions is getting worse, I've been on medication for 1 month. In the beginning I had anxiety, which went away, but now it's back a bit with a mixture of depression.

I upped my dose 1 week ago so I don't know if that is why the anxiety re-appeared but I'm just wondering what your experiences were. In general, did your emotions level out when your other symptoms did? My emotions began when my thyroid issues began, so I do think it is related.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, when I was left on 50 mcg of T4 for over a year, I started having a roller-coaster of emotions. (Of course, being low in testosterone didn't help, either). The timing was too much of a coincidence to be anything else. The first time I was told to ramp up on my daily dose of levothyroxine (50->75->100 mcg), it was done in about two weeks' time by a well-meaning (but uninformed) doctor. I had to throttle back to 62.5 mcg and gradually increase from there. The emotions (esp. anxiety) finally began to level out somewhat once I retreated from the over-medicated state.

Everyone is different, and these hormones will affect each of us in their own way. For me, it was more of anxiety with some depression mixed in here and there. I still deal with the anxiety and nervousness, but am also still trying to find my 'perfect' dose of Nature-Throid as well as testosterone replacement.

I also think that since you just upped your dose a week ago, sometimes it takes a little bit of time for your body (and thyroid) to adjust. It's been working in overtime for so long, then you heap some external hormones on it, and it needs to remind itself to calm down. You might try checking your pulse rate and temps here and there -- if you're up over 100 bpm and scorching hot, that might be a little too much medication.

If you feel that you have reached the optimum point with your thyroid, but are still having emotional issues, I'd get checked for other hormones and related areas that play a part; namely, 24-hour urine or salivary cortisol levels, DHEA, testosterone, estrogen, SHBG, and so forth. Something else that I noticed -- once I discovered that I had a bad gluten sensitivity and went totally GF, many of the emotions simmered down. I guess I shouldn't be too surprised, after all, I've heard of other folks getting heart palps of all things from gluten.

Check out Dr. Hall's writings on anxiety and endocrine connections, some great info: http://www.drrichardhall.com/anxiety.htm


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

thank you so much for your response Bigfoot!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JenneyCat said:


> I am wondering how many of you were greatly affected by emotions before you leveled out on medication. I feel like my grip on my emotions is getting worse, I've been on medication for 1 month. In the beginning I had anxiety, which went away, but now it's back a bit with a mixture of depression.
> 
> I upped my dose 1 week ago so I don't know if that is why the anxiety re-appeared but I'm just wondering what your experiences were. In general, did your emotions level out when your other symptoms did? My emotions began when my thyroid issues began, so I do think it is related.


What thyroid med are you taking and how much? Thyroxine is a hormone; so yes.......................your emotions are greatly affected until such time as you are on the proper dose and euthyroid (feeling great.)

Have you had a FREE T3 lab test? If so, what was the result and what is the range?

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Bigfoot is right on the money.
I also found that I was low on B-12 and vitamin D. Once I started those and got on the right does of thyroid meds, I felt SO much better. 
It never ceases to amaze me how much our hormones screw with us. Once unbalanced, the whole world turns upside down. 
I blame Eve. She just couldn't leave the apple alone! We women have been paying for it ever since!


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Andros,

I'm on Armour, switched to 90mg 1 week ago. What you are all saying makes a lot of sense, I appreciate all the responses.

I actually felt that my emotions were better when I was on T4 only, I think this T3 is packing too much of a punch for me if I'm honest, especially going from 60mg to 90mg in one week. (Just for history purposes, I was on 50mg eltroxin for 2 weeks when my new GP switched me to 60mg Armour and then 90mg one week later).

I have not had my FREE T3 tested before, but I've had total, these are my most recent labs (1 month ago before starting ANY meds):

TSH 4 (0.27 - 4.20)
FREE T4 17 (12 - 22)
Total T3 1.68 (1.30 - 3.10)

I seem to feel like I should give my body enough time on T4 and then test if I am converting to enough T3. Does anyone have any experience going from Armour back to Levo?? I'm going to call the endo tomorrow and ask.

I saw the endo today who said to come back in 4 weeks with new labs. He was pretty great, spent about an hour and 20 mins with me!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I do think not testing your free t3 before putting you on Armour is pretty irresponsible. My free t3 is always proportionally (for the most part) high (or low) as my free t4...so I'm convinced I'd likely have a stroke if I ever introduced any t3 into the mix. I get anxiety when I up my synthroid dose.

If you continue to feel unwell, don't hesitate to call that doctor back in order to find some kind of solution.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JenneyCat said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> I'm on Armour, switched to 90mg 1 week ago. What you are all saying makes a lot of sense, I appreciate all the responses.
> 
> ...


It is not a good idea to keep on switching back and forth. Ask your doc if you can cut your pill so that you can take only 75 mgs.. for a few weeks and then bump up to 90 mgs. That was a big jump.

60 mgs. of Armour can be cut in to quarters giving you 15 mgs. to add to 60 mgs..

Always ask your doctor permission. I am not a doctor; I am however a long long-time Armour user.

I think you are lucky he put you on Armour. Humble opinion.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I agree with everyone, they absolutely, positively, unequivocally should have run a Free T3 *before* putting you on Armour. Anything containing T3 is like jet fuel. You really need to go low 'n' slow with it. I could see starting you on 1 grain (60 mg) or less of Armour, but to throw you right into it, and then boost it up by a half a grain a week later barely even gives you time to blink.

For instance, I started on 3/4 grain of Nature-Throid, worked my way up to 1 grain, on to 1 1/4 grains, and had to throttle back for a while. Then I was able to go back up slowly to 1 1/4 grains, and eventually 1 1/2 grains. At 1 1/2 grains it was almost too much, so I took 1 3/8 grains (1 grain pill + 1/4 grain pill + a half of another 1/4 grain pill). Just recently I was able to try going back up to 1 1/2 grains. This has all been over a 9-10 month period. It is not always a linear "just add in more" approach. Sometimes you need a little less, sometimes a little more. Especially if your thyroid is still sputtering, trying to put out hormones.

Ultimately, it's about what works for you. I know Armour (et al) is pushed pretty big around these parts, as well as in recent books, and for good reason. For most folks it works. Years ago it was all that was available. But that's not to say that it is perfect for *you*. We are all our own cases. None of this will be an overnight fix, which is very frustrating to say the least. I am still working on finding the sweet spot, and I have my days, too. It's a journey, not a race! Cheesy, but true.

The biggest key is finding a good doctor who can work with & listen to you.

:anim_26:


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

I really appreciate all of your inputs.

I totally agree, that it was wrong to add T3 to the mix without knowing if I need it, which is why I would like to go back to T4 only, and re-assess once I can get bloods further down the road.

I'm wary of what Andros said though, about switching between drugs too much. I think the best thing to do is to ask the endo tomorrow if I should switch, or just cut back the Armour. I have 30mg pills so it'd be easy to split. I could even just go back down to 60mg.

I'm realizing now how much of a balancing act this all is and how everything I read on here about slow slow with increases is right. The truth is, I've had headaches ever since starting the Armour, and I know these things can level out, but I upped too fast and the intensity of the headache upped to match it!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Actually, rather than switching, could you ask for an early blood draw and insist on the free t3 lab? I think you might get yourself in more trouble than its worth by switching so soon, but it would be helpful to see that free t3 number. If its really high, well, then you can make a more informed decision and reconsider the t4 meds. But it is is low...or not optimal...than it might be a case of adjusting your dose and working up slowly.


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

I think that's a good idea Joplin, but would my T3 be accurate yet? I've only been on meds 1 month. In the meantime, while getting bloods and waiting the 5 days for the results, would I stick with my 90mg armour?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, getting labs at the month mark isn't *ideal* but I guess I was thinking that you are going into this blind and at least *some* information would be helpful. When I was very much unstable, I was getting labs drawn monthly and it was helpful.

It sounds like, from what you've posted here, that you primary symptoms are emotional? While not pleasant, it doesn't sound outwardly dangerous (compared to, say, heart palpitations or high blood pressure). I've never taken dessicated medications, so I'll have to defer to the experts on this one, but my knee jerk reaction was that I'd power through those five days and then reassess (does it really take FIVE days to get your labs back??? Assuming I get mine done in the morning, I get my results back in 24 hours.)


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

LOL Yes it really takes 5 days (they do the blood draw at the Dr's office and then send it off to the hospital for the lab analysis and send it back).

My main complaints since starting Armour are headaches, eye twitches, waking up sweating in the middle of the night, and anxiety, the last 2 being since I upped my dose one week ago.

Thanks everyone for your advice. Just so you know what ended up happening, whether it's controversial or not, I decided to not take anything today until I heard back from my Endo on whether it was safe to switch back to Eltroxin, I got a message back to say I could do that if I wished, so I took 50mcg of it this afternoon. Armour is still there if I want it in the future, however I think we all agree I should find out first if I have issues converting T4 to T3 before adding T3 in, I've discovered it's very powerful stuff! My next blood draw is in 1 month.

Randomly, related or not, I had my best period of not being tired, alertness and great mood for a total of 4 hours non stop today. Is this a glimmer of things turning around?? no idea


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Ultimately, it's about what makes you feel best. It's always nice to have options, and if you want to try Armour in the future, like you said, it'll be there.

Great to hear you had four hours of feeling good today! hugs3


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

thank you Bigfoot


----------

